# Ordering a L4300 tomorrow



## NCBill (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll be ordering a new Kubota L4300 (45 engine HP, 37 PTO HP) tomorrow morning. I'm getting the 2WD with Ag tires filled with fluid, folding ROPS, and delivery for $11,100 plus tax. MSRP is $15,650, so I'm getting a 29.71% break from retail.

I had been looking at a Mahindra C35 and was given a $10,600+ tax price on it. The Kubota (which is a much bigger brand name & longer history) has 10 more HP and will cost only $500 more. Not a bad deal huh??

What kind of lifespan should I expect from this tractor? My Farmall 140 is 44 years old and doing fine, but it's now for sale as soon as I finish bush hogging my fields tomorrow. We've still got my granddads' 1952 Case and it has mechanical faults (broken pto & weak rear lift) but it still runs.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats you should get a very long life out of the Kubota. They have alot of them around here. Post so picture of it when you can and the Farmall and case to.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With proper care and feeding as well as housing/protecting it from the elements, the Kubota should last a similar amount of time. I would also suggest getting the engine block heater, they are a real nice feather for prewarming the tractor and a great starting aid is very cold weather. Consider a set of front and rear facing work lights which I promise you will come in VERY handy in the future. Don't forget about determining if you might require front weights, especially with the rotary cutter installed. Any other implements that you think you might want in the future? Now is the time to roll up all of these extra goodies into the purchase price and financing of the tractor if you are going that route. Lastly....................make them give you a hat and coffee mug. Deere at least does that.   I am sure you will be VERY happy with this machine.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Congratulations:thumbsup: that's an enviable machine....perfect for brush hogging, pulling a baler or a 2 bottom plow


----------

